# Chytrid hits japan



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

here's the link
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070112/ap_ ... ogs_fungus

I also saw another article a week or two ago that it was found in Australia.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

And so it spreads...


----------

